# potasser



## Giulia2213

Buonasera, 
Sto cercando una traduzione per il verbo francese "potasser", che significa in modo famigliare studiare con ardore.
E' in questo contesto : 

La mère : "Ne déclare pas ton problème de santé dans le questionnaire pour ton concours afin d'être flic, de toute façon, tu n'auras aucun problème s'ils le découvrent !"
La fille : "C'est ça, mais bien sur ! Potasse d'abord sérieusement ton Code Pénal et on en rediscutera plus tard !"
(qui, si allude al reato di falso e uso di falso, che include le false dichiarazioni in un formulario amministrativo e le dichiarazioni per le assicurazioni)


Non ho la più pallida idea di come tradurre il verbo "potasser" in italiano 




Grazie mille per l'aiuto


----------



## Corsicum

Si il s’agit de potasser d’arrache pied on pourrait peut être utiliser sgobbare
L’usage n’est peut être pas fréquent ou désuet ?
Attendons l’avis des spécialistes. 
 
Sgobarre = studiare con impegno
http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais-italien/b%C3%BBcher/9646


----------



## Giulia2213

Merci de ta réponse 

Cependant, utiliser le verbe "sgobbare" à l'impératif ne me parait pas sonner très italien (alors qu'en français, on utilise "potasser" à l'impératif, surtout quand il s'agit de personnes très proches)....

=> Attendons l'avis de spécialistes, sur ça, je ne peux qu'abonder dans ton sens


----------



## Huginn

Désolé mais "Sgobbare" ne marche pas du tout dans ce cas, notamment à l'impératif. Ce verbe a plutôt le sens de "se démener/se dépenser" dans un contexte plus général.

Voilà donc mes propositions pour ta phrase:

("Potasse d'abord sérieusement ton Code Pénal et on en rediscutera plus tard!")


- _Prima di tutto riguardati seriamente il Codice Penale e poi ne ridiscutiamo!_

- _Innanzitutto ripassati/studiati a dovere il Codice Penale e se ne riparlera poi quando avrai finito!_

- _Comincia col vederti bene il Codice Penale e poi ne riparliamo!_

- _Prima mettiti d'impegno sul Codice Penale e poi ne possiamo ridiscutere!_


Hélas, je crains qu'il n'y ait pas de traduction directe pour ce verbe.


----------



## Corsicum

Huginn said:


> Hélas, je crains qu'il n'y ait pas de traduction directe pour ce verbe.


Pour « _sgobbare_ » effectivement, j’ai bien compris, mon erreur vient d’un « usage personnel détourné » pour un autre contexte linguistique que l’Italien avec le sens général de « _bucher un examem, ses cours_ ».
Par contre, si l’expression initiale est adaptée uniquement pour traduire, comme tu l'as suggéré, sans en changer le sens, il se pourrait que la correspondance soit moins compliquée à faire ? : 
_"C'est ça, mais bien sur ! Potasse(Au sens revoir ton, réviser ton) au moins ton Code Pénal et on en rediscutera plus tard !"_

Ps : merci pour vos corrections et votre patience, j’apprend…


----------



## Giulia2213

Grazie delle vostre risposte  Sono state un grandissimo aiuto


----------

